
Ask HN: Will Mick Jagger face the music for taking advantage of his position? - aaronaarzelbart
And all the other rockstars who have used their position of power for exploitative personal gain?
======
abc8901234
If getting groupies and having women throwing themselves at you because your a
rock star is now considered a moral crime, then the American Dream and
probably Western civilization is dead.

However, I think it's more likely that neither is dead and Mick Jagger nor any
other musician needs to "face the music" for living wild and free, and you're
just one of many obnoxious liberal/progressive agitators on their latest witch
hunt.

